# Christmas Bonus



## civil12 (Dec 21, 2009)

DInd anyone get a Christmas Bonus this year???

I will start

NO. I am lucky to have a job at all.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Dec 21, 2009)

civil12 said:


> DInd anyone get a Christmas Bonus this year???
> I will start
> 
> NO. I am lucky to have a job at all.


Same here. $0.00. But thankful to have full time employment with medical benefits.


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, a little over $2k. However, it is not a Christmas bonus. They are project incentive bonuses, half of which are paid out in the second to last paycheck of the year, the other halves are accrued and paid out upon project completion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2009)

We got a week's pay, plus a 401k match and the promise of a profit sharing match after the new year once all the books are done. They gave us Xmas Eve off as well.

I worked hard this year, and wore a lot of hats that went beyond the job description, so I'm happy they recognized that.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 21, 2009)

No bonus at the new job (didn't expect one, as I started just a few weeks ago), but they are upping the 401k match an extra percent next year.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 21, 2009)

I get no $ bonus as a fed govt employee, but the bonus is that I really have no fear of losing my job. And, I get a raise effective in January.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

No bonus for me, which is not a surprise since I haven't received one in the 3 years I've worked here. Now I just wonder if there will be raises next year since we didn't get one this year.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> And, I get a raise effective in January.


That's about the only thing I miss about working for the gov.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

My bonus is that I'm still making it as a sole proprietor. I'm very grateful for that !


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2009)

Our raises will go through 1/1 as well. They are pretty loose about about reviews around here. If you're doing something wrong, you'll hear about it. If you're on point, nobody bothers you.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

No bonus, no raise, lots of new responsibilities but no complaints.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2009)

I got entered in the Jelly-of-the-Month Club. (c'mon people, why am I the first to post this?)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2009)

Which month is KY the jelly of the month?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I worked hard this year, and wore a lot of hats that went beyond the job description, so I'm happy they recognized that.


Wow. If we wear extra hats it's called "doing our job". If we try to do just what is in our job description as well as possible, instead of watering our time and talents down with other hats, we get called in for a come-to-Jesus talk.

Oh yeah, no Christmas bonus. Of course, we've never gotten Christmas bonuses. If we get a bonus, it's a performance bonus doled out in April. Bust your ass and you may get some chump change.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Which month is KY the jelly of the month?


I think that falls in August this year. It's a dry heat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2009)

A moist heat is preferable at certain times.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Where's PE-ness when we need him? He seems to know about these things.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2009)

I hear into his new client pretty deep right now and won't be able post for a bit.


----------



## csb (Dec 21, 2009)

We get Christmas Eve off, but no bonus and they've already told us no raises this year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2009)

no bonus for me, cola hits in january, but we lost two people in the section to retirement this month so workloads are going to increase when I go back.

Hubby got a year end bonus of about 1,100.

My sister got surprise bonuses this yr. She got $250 and a satellite radio with speaker docking station and 1 yr subscription.


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

I got a nice furlough day!

but I'm not complaining...


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 21, 2009)

For you FL:







Anyone know the voice of the "boss" in this has to be the voice of Cap'n Knuckles in Flapjack on Cartoon Network? I think he does a lot of voice work.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I got entered in the Jelly-of-the-Month Club. (c'mon people, why am I the first to post this?)



That's the gift that keeps on giving all year long Clark.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> For you FL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boss is Brian Doyle Murray, Bill's brother. He was on SNL a couple of years and has done some voice work.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Doyle-Murray


----------



## Freon (Dec 21, 2009)

We did OK here, middle of the 4-digit range after taxes. No word yet on raises...


----------



## alison (Dec 21, 2009)

I have never gotten a Christmas bonus. Hell, I've never gotten a bonus of any kind.


----------



## MGX (Dec 21, 2009)

Nada, but still working so that's a plus.


----------



## csb (Dec 21, 2009)

cement said:


> I got a nice furlough day!
> but I'm not complaining...


You slackers, with your four day weekends all over the place!

j/k


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I got entered in the Jelly-of-the-Month Club. (c'mon people, why am I the first to post this?)






VTEnviro said:


> Which month is KY the jelly of the month?


It's December. I know because I got a big fist up my ass, but it went in pretty smooth, so my boss must have been using _some_ sort of lubricant.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> [it's December. I know because I got a big fist up my ass, but it went in pretty smooth, so my boss must have been using _some_ sort of lubricant.



Yuck


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I know because I got a big fist up my ass, but it went in pretty smooth, so my boss must have been using _some_ sort of lubricant.




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 21, 2009)

No bonus thanks to a nasty lawsuit. [Even principals can screw the pooch] Didn't really hurt me that bad but I feel for the technicians. A lot of them used it to provide a nice Christmas for their families.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

If we get bonuses this year, which is highly unlikely, we don't find out until the end of the 1st quarter.


----------



## historic66 (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> If we get bonuses this year, which is highly unlikely, we don't find out until the end of the 1st quarter.


Got a subway gift card......and yes! They still want to keep me employed.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't recieve a christmas bonus. I recieve a year end performance bonus that is usually paid out in the first pay check of March. Its based on a percentage of salary depending on the position and the percentage can be adjusted based on the overall company performance and my personal performance. For engineers our base bonus is 10%. But at this point I have no clue because is can be affected by so many things.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

No Bonus

No raise

A pain in the eye

But it is OK

Won't be until the Spring

when the money will come

I can only hope and sing

darn it... :bio:


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 22, 2009)

Bonus??? Hell, I haven't even gotten a PAYCHECK since the middle of November!! lol.....That won't be funny come middle of about February!

I need to quit goofing off, or I'll have to fire myself!


----------



## CO Dave (Dec 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> Yes, a little over $2k. However, it is not a Christmas bonus. They are project incentive bonuses, half of which are paid out in the second to last paycheck of the year, the other halves are accrued and paid out upon project completion.


I believe Supe and I work for the same outfit, mine was a combination of a project completion and a fixed, services-group allotment for a total of around $5k before taxes (certainly not complaining). We are enduring a pay/promotion freeze that may or may not be revisited mid-year.

CO-Dave


----------



## helwardman (Dec 22, 2009)

I got lucky this year: 5% pay rise in May and a $5k Christmas bonus. I wasn't expecting either, to be honest.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> I need to quit goofing off, or I'll have to fire myself!


Or find you a Sugar Mama.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

helwardman said:


> I got lucky this year: 5% pay rise in May and a $5k Christmas bonus. I wasn't expecting either, to be honest.


Well done!


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I get no $ bonus as a fed govt employee, but the bonus is that I really have no fear of losing my job. And, I get a raise effective in January.


Is that a raise-raise or the cost of living-raise? Last I heard Congress wants to give us 2.99%, but sounds like it's going to be 2% if Obama gets his way. Although I just got my step increase in September too so I'm not going to complain too much. There may be some more good news in the near future too...


----------



## SkyWarp (Dec 22, 2009)

No bonuses this year or any other, average raise has gone down every year and until further notice it's 0 this year. No holiday party either.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > I need to quit goofing off, or I'll have to fire myself!
> ...


Send all candidates to NCcarguy at Engineerboards.com! :eyebrows:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2009)

everyone in the company got a $500 bonus, not for Christmas but as a thank you to everyone for all their hard work this past year to keep the company profitable. I'm guessing this is also to help take the sting out of them telling us we won't be getting pay raises for next year.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

We didn't get raises this year and we're probably not getting them next year. But we did get a really nice email from the CEO thanking everyone for working more (and not billing it) because they fired so many people. Our stock price is only up 5% so I'm sure he's going to have a rough holiday.


----------



## mce01 (Dec 30, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> No bonus, no raise, lots of new responsibilities but no complaints.


same here....but lots of complaints!


----------



## XOXOXO (Jan 7, 2010)

civil12 said:


> DInd anyone get a Christmas Bonus this year???
> I will start
> 
> NO. I am lucky to have a job at all.


I've gotten one every year for the past six years! This year's bonus was $900.


----------



## arada (Jan 7, 2010)

got none!


----------



## goodal (Jan 12, 2010)

In place of a christmas bonus (usually $2,000), they gave me the money that was going to be put into my SEP plan. Not really a bonus since it was mine to begin with but it sure was nice to be able to spend that big check for things we needed. We did get the better part of 2 weeks off over the holidays. Overall not too bad.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Bonus? Whats that?


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 12, 2010)

I work for the government so no bonuses.

We usually get a raise on January 1st but our 3-year contract expired and we have not renewed. Usually, one side or the other is pushing to negoatiate a new deal, months before it expires. This time around, the employer can't offer anything and we know it. So neither side has even asked to meet yet.

The last bargaining group to settle agreed to no raises for three years and got $500 bonuses in return.

But I got a 4.1% raise in September on my hired-in date. So it's tough to complain.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

raises are usually announced right about this timeframe and implemented on Feb 1. I'm not expecting anything, but I'm hoping to be surprised.

We got a $50 bill from the owner (tradition) for xmas, and the office manager gave everyone (out of his own pocket) either $100 cash or tickets to a Denver Nuggets game. I was gone the day the tickets were available, so I was glad to get the $100.

Last raise I got was ~Sept 08 to combine the PE license and the Feb 09 COLA at about 10%.


----------



## Casey (Jan 15, 2010)

$50 gift certificate to Earl's!! Woohoo!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Casey! What up, my neighbor to the north?


----------



## Casey (Jan 17, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Casey! What up, my neighbor to the north?


Hey Buff,

Well, I still have a job, which is nice. Got a paycut earlier in the year and got a raise at Xmas here, but still a bit short of my original salary.

But overall things are fine here. Our recession is not as bad as what I hear is going on down south with you guys. Although, lots of EPC companies here got hit hard, mine managed to fare a lot better than others.

And for Xmas I got a sweater! It's brown.


----------

